# Fishing Report 7/7



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Did really well for crappies using a yellow beetle spin and casting along the weedlines. Sunfish and pike were also very active. Tried using a slip bobber with minnows, but didn't have as much luck with that presentation. I found the walleyes tough going and tried everything from trolling cranks, to bottom bouncer spinners tipped with crawlers, to cast the the weedlines with cranks and basically had no luck. Walleyes on the folks lake is usually tough July into August so crappies are always a fun option. good luck!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Crappie fishing last week in MN was some of the best I've ever had. Caught 75 - 100 crappies, many in the 1 - 1.5 # range. White, yellow, glow beetle spins in the 1/16 oz the best in 13 feet of water in the cabbage weeds. Tried the new Northland takle immitation minnow in the rainbow 2" pattern on the beetlespin with good results also. The larger blades on the beetlespins worked better.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You have to love the beetle spin!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Try the Northland Thumper jig. It's a close second.


----------

